# Is this good?



## chucknduck (Dec 2, 2008)

Just curious, what is a good years gross pay for a three man tree company? Is 200-250 K pretty good? Or is that lower than most?


----------



## deevo (Dec 2, 2008)

chucknduck said:


> Just curious, what is a good years gross pay for a three man tree company? Is 200-250 K pretty good? Or is that lower than most?



Its good if your the owner and they are your groundies/workers


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 3, 2008)

Not really sure... but if you send me a check for $250.00 I can give you a detailed report and balance spreadsheet of your income vs. expenses. LOL!


----------



## John464 (Dec 4, 2008)

it's enough to say goodbye to that chuck and duck and get a better chipper


----------



## lxt (Dec 5, 2008)

If you made that in New Mexico....you are a god!! & to answer your question it would depend on where you live, where I live YES thats good money!! but ask someone in beverly hills, malibu or Conn. & thats probably not to good!!


LXT...........


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 7, 2008)

Depends on if 3 man tree co,means 3 way split if yes then no!


----------



## chucknduck (Dec 7, 2008)

wow ,thanks. yeah its me and two groundies, no three way split


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes as LXT said you are a god,or some what near it!


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 8, 2008)

It would be- Yes! Let me just add , IRS is looking foward to getting it's half, when you file ! Good luck !       

" DREAMS COME TRUE - BUT NOT IN THIS LIFETIME "


----------



## ccrider2240 (Jan 21, 2009)

John464 said:


> it's enough to say goodbye to that chuck and duck and get a better chipper



I dont care who you are,,, thats funny! lmao


----------



## Tree Dr. (Apr 12, 2009)

*$*

Probably a good gross, depends on your expenses! 
(I bet the grapple/chucknduck combo works)


----------



## Henry111 (May 4, 2009)

That's good money about anywhere you go, 3 man company. Hell yeah, you should be proud brother.  I don't know you and Im proud of you!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 14, 2009)

*$250,000 annual budgeted income - the simple math*

On an average work year a company will do a little more then 200 days of production.

this works out to 50 weeks, 4 days a week. On average, mind you, just think of anything else as cushion.

If you can do 1250/day, on average, then you are doing rather well. 

An easier way is divide weekly goal by 50 and you have a $5k/week goal. If you have good weather for the week that allows a 6 days of work the goal is $834/day, anything more is cushion.

Since you ask the question, it leads us to think that you probably do not have an operating budget for the year. Gross is one thing, net another. It is the NET/NET that is the kicker, because it is the true profit after tax.

Do you pay yourself as an employee, or take payment out of assumed profit?

I have worked with a number of companies to leverage more income from current operations, and there are several simple things that can any company can do to affect this change.


----------



## Tree Dr. (May 15, 2009)

*profit*

So what types of service do you offer to other companies to generate more profit without additional expense for your operation?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 15, 2009)

A lot of it is looking at the operation to see how things can be improved: sales, scheduling, finding leads, building revolving accounts...

A lot of micro tree company owners have no prior business experiance; so simple ideas, like the one in the post above and some others I've posted in previous threads, can add significant value to their operations.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 16, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> A lot of it is looking at the operation to see how things can be improved: sales, scheduling, finding leads, building revolving accounts...
> 
> A lot of micro tree company owners have no prior business experiance; so simple ideas, like the one in the post above and some others I've posted in previous threads, can add significant value to their operations.



I think I agree with the Sanborn(John).
Jeff


----------

